# Wow  Dr.Shrunk



## Kiley (Mar 4, 2009)

Finnaly i found out what Dr.Shrunk is 
Technically, he's supposed to be an Axolotl Salamander
wow


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 4, 2009)

o_____o

Wow. After typing that into Google, he really does look like that!

Crazy stuff right there.

EDIT: Congrats on the find too!


----------



## Majora (Mar 4, 2009)

Say hello to the real dr.shrunk!


----------



## julezz (Mar 4, 2009)

it does look like him ! :O


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 4, 2009)

I kinda want one as a pet now. <3

Who knows where to buy them? xD


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats so cool


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2009)

Am i the only one that thinks it looks... gross? ._.


----------



## xaviar (Mar 4, 2009)

He's funny looking.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I kinda want one as a pet now. <3
> 
> Who knows where to buy them? xD


try Mexico -_-

They are the Mexico Axoloto Salamanders. 

Nice, though, it does look like him.


----------



## Majora (Mar 4, 2009)

It


----------



## Majora (Mar 4, 2009)

Which color do you like?


----------



## Majora (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the golden and the black one.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

it's cool!


----------



## royman6 (Mar 4, 2009)

wierd


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like him but it's a gross looking animal.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 4, 2009)

they look simalr


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 4, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> they look simalr


*mouth dropping* 
wOw


----------



## solsticeviolet (Mar 5, 2009)

haha! I think they look very cute!  ^_^


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I kinda want one as a pet now. <3
> 
> Who knows where to buy them? xD


Lol! But it does look like him!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 5, 2009)

cool nice to know what he actually is
it does look like him.........


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I kinda want one as a pet now. <3
> 
> Who knows where to buy them? xD


in ur mums Bedroom JKJKJKJK 

woah he's hawt. <3 jk


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will look there tomorrow then.

You better not be lying.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 8, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Say hello to the real dr.shrunk!


Aww look how cute he is! =D


----------



## Hippochinfat (Mar 8, 2009)

Aww, I thought he was the only other human, I could really relate to him. All these animals were racist to me and I could talk to Dr. Shrunk, the only other human about this. Now I know he's just another one of those animals...

Amazing find though.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 8, 2009)

yah it is similiar but I think that it is an iguana.

edit: nvm I was confusing it with Frilliard


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 8, 2009)

ya this one really does look like him!

beware this is a really big pic(never mind lol)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






edit: i also have to say that that is amazing you figured out what he was! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

I want one too <33
It's cute.. but my mom would probably kill it "on accident" lol!


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

^XD Clumbsy much


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> ^XD Clumbsy much


Yes. very ;D


----------



## CoffeeLuv (Mar 8, 2009)

OM*G, Those are so cute <333!!! Their like a magical little creature from a fairy tale...I so want one *_*!!! Can you buy 'em *_*???


----------



## Maeri (Mar 8, 2009)

I wouldn't have figured that until it was pointed out!  I feel better knowing he isn't human for some reason... 
Axolotls are pretty cool looking animals though.  I'd prefer something like a mouse or a rat before thinking of getting one of those though.  They are cool looking but just aren't my kind of animal...


----------



## Kiley (Mar 8, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> they look simalr


it does !
more dr shrunk look alike pics!
http://www.nematodes.org/NeglectedGenomes/DEUTEROSTOMIA/Axolotl/ATC.jpg
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/news/Axolotl.jpg


----------



## Kiley (Mar 8, 2009)

CoffeeLuv said:
			
		

> OM*G, Those are so cute <333!!! Their like a magical little creature from a fairy tale...I so want one *_*!!! Can you buy 'em *_*???


http://www.google.com/products?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&hl=en&q=were+can+you+buy+Axolotl+Salamanders&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=C0q0SeTvGY3Btgf3vLjEBw&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title
\


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 8, 2009)

cooolio!


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 8, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahoo this one is much cuter I must say! =D


----------

